
Ask HN: Do you know the range of price for ReactJS freelancer per hour? - ipselon
How much a ReactJS freelancer is payed per hour?
======
iovar
Do you want a simple ReactJS freelancer, or a React/Redux freelancer? Webpack
costs extra.

But seriously, the 'price-range' of a freelancing javascript developer that is
acquainted with modern frameworks like React, is the full range that any
freelancer, in any business can have.

Probably the very low (<10$/hour) and very high (200$+/hour) ends of the
spectrum don't happen very often in this job, but still if I tell you 10$/hour
to 150$/hour what would that mean?

Also it depends highly on the nature of the task. Short term will usually
command higher price than long-term.

~~~
ipselon
Thanks, I want React/Redux. I'm driving my OpenSource project Structor. But
it's free, and I need some personal income.

